# Recommend a climbing starter kit



## haveheartley (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven’t done any climbing since I took an urban tree care class about a year ago and now its time to work, can anyone recommend me the best deal (economic and quality) for a tree climbing starter kit?


----------



## deevo (Jul 26, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> I haven’t done any climbing since I took an urban tree care class about a year ago and now its time to work, can anyone recommend me the best deal (economic and quality) for a tree climbing starter kit?



Check wesspur www.wesspur.com or numerous other sponsors on this site that sell climbing gear.


----------

